# Question about Roof A/C



## Tin Man (Mar 4, 2013)

Roof A/C doesn't seem to be cooling as well as it should. Does anyone offer a mobile repair service or do I need to take it out and haul it to the shop?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Tin Man said:


> Roof A/C doesn't seem to be cooling as well as it should. Does anyone offer a mobile repair service or do I need to take it out and haul it to the shop?


Where are you located? In the Houston area there are a couple of mobile techs but I have never used one.

I have used Rv Masters twice now, they have been fair on one visit and way more than fair on the other visit. 
http://www.rvmastersinc.com/

Do you mean take the unit out of your RV or take your unit out and to the shop? I wouldn't pull the AC unit if that is what you mean.


----------



## Tin Man (Mar 4, 2013)

Appreciate the response. Since I have the RV setup semi permanently in an RV park, I was referring to removing the A/C unit from the RV and taking it to a shop to be checked out. I really don't want to have to take to RV to the shop. I would really like to find a mobile technician that could come out and check the unit out. The RV is in the Alvin area.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If your a/c is more than 5 years old you may as well buy a new one, about $450, and replace it. Service call would cost you almost as much. RV roof top units appear to be built as disposable item. They do not have the longevity as home a/c. 
I spent $300 to service it and it worked for one summer before breaking again. 

The replacement unit came fully charged and it was straight forward plug and play. I installed a soft start kit and hopefully that would help extending its life longevity.


----------



## Tin Man (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info mas360. I'm thinking it just needs a charge. Everything seems to work, it just doesn't seem as cold as it once was.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't know if yours would have a valve already installed by OEM or not, mine was a Coleman and it did not have a valve or a capacitor. The tech who came to my place to service it installed a valve at my request. It cost me $180 for the valve, freon and labor and was good for one summer camping. Next summer it leaked again at another spot. He came back and fixed the leak. That's another $150 and was good for another summer. Another year passed and it failed again. This time I bought a new one, added a soft start kit and put it in myself. It's been going great for three summers. I am holding my breadth....


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Tin man ,i would check the incoming voltage first,mine did same thing years ago in the hill country ,we had about 112-224 incoming during the summer a lot of rv parks are overloaded .it did fine at home .


----------



## rew4 (Mar 8, 2005)

*ppl had them on sell*

A new one is plug and play, two or three people can change it out easly.

Just make sure you protect the roof while doing it.


----------



## Tin Man (Mar 4, 2013)

Thunderstorm, thanks for the tip about the voltage. Come to think of it, we have crappy power down there. Lights are always dimming. I will check that out. Thanks again.


----------

